# Woodbury Wildlife



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Anybody ever hunt woodbury wildlife near Coshocton?? I am going to go and do some scouting for this fall's bow hunt.
ski


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

To be very honest, and I owned a guide service on the area and know it very well, you would be far better off scouting/hunting any of the Wayne Nat'nl Forest by far...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Atrkyhntr,

I am not questioning your advice here but I am just curious as to why you feel that Wayne is that much better? I only hunted it one fall (actually only one 3 day weekend trip). I did not have any success but then again without proper scouting I did not really find the deer until the third day. My buddy saw a lot of deer back in where he was so I know the opportunities were there in the right locations. I was just curious why Wayne is better since both are vary large hunting grounds?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

The Wayne NF is located in three units. These units are located across twelve Ohio Counties. Although the boundaries include 833,990 acres, most of the land within those boundaries is in private ownership. The national forest exists as a patchwork across the land, normally occupying lands less suitable for agricultural or commercial development.
The deeper you go back the better your chances of harvesting a mature buck... In some areas you can canoe in and camp wherever you like, 4-wheel in or even go by horse... Its well worth the effort.
Woodbury has only, if you want to say only, 19050 acres...
Thus it goes to reason...
You can't go wrong with either if you do your homework and look out for other hunters who can hinder your production from any hunting spot...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

*OOPS* 
I forgot the map


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have wanted to get back down to Wayne for more hiking, hunting, etc. You are right that it is huge wilderness.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Brian...
Here is where you can start:
http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/wayne/
Have fun and get the permits you need too...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

I got lost in there last year. Trust me its not a good feeling. Very scary indeed. But it is a pretty place and its so peaceful. Last year it a strorm had downed a good number of tress there so its pretty thick. Oh ya, I was at the one near Ironton.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

.. its easy to get turned around... I like Ironton better myself but its been awhile since I've been there...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have only ever been to the Athens area. You are right that you could get turned around in there if you are not careful. I really enjoyed that trip. I would like to go back again sometime.They have the ordering information for maps of the park. Are these maps very detailed and wothwhile for reference if planning a trip?


----------



## jac (Apr 14, 2004)

The W,N,F, has a office in Reno across from State police HQ
you can get topo Map's with the forest land high lighted. [1.. 24000]
think they are around $6 or so a Map .


----------

